# Which scorpions can self reproduce?



## Wiz (Apr 30, 2016)

I heard scorpions can produce scorplings without a mate. Which species of scorpions can do so? Or do all scorpions self reproduce? Scorpion newbie here


----------



## TheScorpionMan (Apr 30, 2016)

Wiz said:


> I heard scorpions can produce scorplings without a mate. Which species of scorpions can do so? Or do all scorpions self reproduce? Scorpion newbie here


Some species can produce without a mate through a process called *Parthenogenesis. I know some tityus species such as tityus stigmurus reproduce this way. But i know there's more out there. It's pretty rare in scorpions though *


----------



## Red Eunice (Apr 30, 2016)

If you use this sites "search" function, type; Parthenogenetic Scorpions. Travis K posted a list of scorp species having this ability. I believe most are hot species, not recommended for a beginner. Only been keeping scorpions a year myself.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## brandontmyers (Apr 30, 2016)

Here is a link to a thread that discusses parthenogenesis in scorpions. 

http://arachnoboards.com/threads/parthenogenetic-scorpions.233153/

Reactions: Like 1


----------

